# sulphuric acid



## taborc (Apr 21, 2007)

I no some asked about useing battery acid and it is a no cus it has water in but what i was wanting to know is if I get the acid that has never been in a battery cus I can buy sulphuric acid to were im from cus I cant get any around here a drano has buffers in it here and I dont want to have order it so this is y im asking thanks Chris


----------



## NaNO3 (Apr 21, 2007)

New battery acid has water in it too.


----------



## taborc (Apr 21, 2007)

the shop orders the acid that dont have water in thay mix it then put in the batterys so what think?


----------

